# Wifi Hotspot - Orange UK APN Locked



## Juice

Hi All,

Just got the latest ROM installed and cannot set the APN for Orange as its padlocked (see attached screenshot), and need to add the username and password in for Orange UK.

I can add a new one but its recommended to rename the "ConsumerBroadband" APN but is padlocked out. You can add a new APN, but fails too. Is there a fault in ICS for Wifi Hotspot?

The laptop for instance does get an IP address but has no internet through the phone...I have also noted that the little icon that appears at the top to indicate now active used to have 3G in it and now doesn't display this now? It does work on older Roms 2.3.5 for instance, but not on ICS???

Does anyone else have any issues with the Wifi Hotspot on Orange network? or if anyone has it working to post how you got it working?

Regards and have fun with his latest and greatest!!!!


----------



## bonesy

Juice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got the latest ROM installed and cannot set the APN for Orange as its padlocked (see attached screenshot), and need to add the username and password in for Orange UK.
> 
> I can add a new one but its recommended to rename the "ConsumerBroadband" APN but is padlocked out. You can add a new APN, but fails too. Is there a fault in ICS for Wifi Hotspot?
> 
> The laptop for instance does get an IP address but has no internet through the phone...I have also noted that the little icon that appears at the top to indicate now active used to have 3G in it and now doesn't display this now? It does work on older Roms 2.3.5 for instance, but not on ICS???
> 
> Does anyone else have any issues with the Wifi Hotspot on Orange network? or if anyone has it working to post how you got it working?
> 
> Regards and have fun with his latest and greatest!!!!


Try taking the file from my mediafire link,Push it to system/etc
Its the Cyanogenmod Apn list may fix your problem (please backup the original first bru)

http://www.mediafire.com/?1tr66oyazihqobo


----------

